# 1st Pavoni Project



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I have always been keen to try espresso from a lever machine given the pressure profile it uses.

I was waiting for a project to come up. Now i have one i would really appreciate all the experience and knowledge to help get it working.

I have never worked with one and not even sure if it is pre or post millenium. I will post pics later. But for now i wanted some help regarding the right power switch and where to get it from to see if it powers up. The seller's description only said it was functioning 10 years ago then stored!

Please see pic and let me know all. Thanks.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

M_H_S said:


> I have always been keen to try espresso from a lever machine given the pressure profile it uses.
> 
> I was waiting for a project to come up. Now i have one i would really appreciate all the experience and knowledge to help get it working.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun project. You could put a couple of generic switiches on initially to see if it's working as it should or needs more work.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

It's going to be single switch that you need, you can tell by the fact it just has one element.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh thanks. So 2 switches are for 2 heating elements! Do you have any recommendations of websites or companies that sell them?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, one switch is on/ off and where fitted the other switch is to move between full power and the lower 200w element.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Switch/pg-1-22.aspx

I think it's the one in the middle, 435061. If it were a single switch with separate light, it would have at least traces of the black plastic between the light ans switch. I think there were red an green versions so best to establish the age of the machine. the size of the portafilter/ basket will tell you pre/ post millennium, but Francesco's site should help further.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

This could be straight forward, change the switch replace gaskets and seals and descale. The only hiccup could be if the element has gone.

Try Frank at Ferrari's http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/. He's great for servicing, replacement parts and advice.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Good job somebody gave you the right name and the website. I obviously changed Frank's name.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> Good job somebody gave you the right name and the website. I obviously changed Frank's name.


You'll also want to look at Francesco's site if you get into these machines, there's a wealth of knowledge on there http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/index_eng.htm


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks Andy and others. Got busy so didn't have a chance to take you all for the initial advice.

The switch arrived and i fitted it easily. So quite happy that it powers on fine. See pic.

I had a look at the element and it looks like it needs descaling. Is there any risk to testing if it heats water before descaling it? If not i will give it a go to.see if the element os doing its job.

What do you guys suggest for descaling regardless?

I don't have a portafilter yet as wanted to make sure it was working first. I have measured the brewgroup innner diameter at 60mm and shower screen diameter at 47mm. So not sure if that means its 49 or 51mm pf. Any ideas?

Thanks again all.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Your model I'm pretty sure is the 49mm portafilter. If you need to buy one I would recommend a naked portafilter. I've seen a few online or eBay between £40-£50. I can find the links if you like?

citric acid is the best to descale, boil the kettle, fill your machine just below the group and add a good table spoon. Leave for an hour and then rinse out. If it's really bad you may need to repeat a few times.

You should be fine to try it out before descalling. Definitely change all the gaskets and seals. It's fairly straightforward and then you'll be good to go.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

agree with @Nopapercup -you want one of these - this version has a great basket that can do upto 16g as well, poss cheaper than ebay but add on postage

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/la-pavoni--bottomless--portafilter--before-2000-5585-p.asp

get citric acid of ebay - dead cheap

should be a date stamp on the element its defo pre millennium , I think between 84 and 90 model

edit - looking at the scale looks like the pressurstat pipe might be blocked - take a picture after the descale and check its open


----------

